# Ink, I'll miss ya, buddy. :(



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I was very close to this betta fish. He was the first one I had had in years, and when I saw this little guy in Petco, I couldn't let him go. He was labled as a halfmoon, but after looking at pictures he was really only a Delta. Oh well. I carried him all around the store, "letting him pick out his house". He was only with me for 4 months, and died of Ich. I was inexperienced, and he didn't make it. I will always miss this little guy. 
P.S. He only stayed in this tank for a few weeks before he was moved to a filtered 1.5 gallon tank. :/


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

What a pretty boy. So sorry for your loss. :c


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you! I got him because I had some wierd aversion to red bettas back then. Now I think they are beautiful, and 2/3 bettas have some red. But this betta didn't have any red anywhere, I think that is why I picked him.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

He was a beautifal little boy. Sorry for your loss. :3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! It happened a long time ago, but I'm still bummed out about it, so I figured I make a little tribute for him. He was so sweet, but he always had this funny grumpy face on.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im so sorry, he was beautiful


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks!  He was very sweet. He was kinda scared of me in the begginning, then he learned how to follow my finger and things like that. He always had this adorable funny pout on his face.


----------

